
Silicon Valley's Manifest Destiny - lacker
http://lacker.io/tech/2017/04/19/silicon-valleys-manifest-destiny.html
======
NonEUCitizen
"The Santa Cruz Mountains, on the left, are the same mountains you can’t quite
view from Mountain View."

At Shoreline & Villa, look towards El Camino, and look up a bit. You'll see
the mountains. Even easier if you're driving and just coming down the overpass
(over Central) on Shoreline towards El Camino.

However, it did take many years of living here before I realized the name is
for real.

